# Service und Support > Testforum >  archivieren von Nachrichten

## adam 60

Hallo mal,
wieder mal im Blindflug unterwegs,
meine Ordner Nachrichten ist bald voll,wie kann ich die Nachrichten archivieren ?
ich möchte sie halt noch nicht löschen.

Adam

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Adam,

wie eben schon telefonisch erläutert, könntest Du die eingegangenen oder ausgesandten PNs nach und nach kopieren und im PC auf einen Ordner ablegen. Bitte, nicht vergessen, die kopierten PNs danach im Forum zu löschen, damit der für Dich vorgesehene Briefkasten (maximal 100 PNs) nicht überläuft, also keine weiteren PNs mehr aufnehmen kann. Viel Spaß bei der Selektion der wichtigsten PNs.

*"Mach' dir keine Sorgen wegen deiner Schwierigkeiten mit der Mathematik. Ich kann dir versichern, dass meine noch größer sind"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

na dann,
Danke mal,auch für die Thailand Info
regnerische Grüsse
Adam

----------


## adam 60

> meine Ordner Nachrichten ist bald voll,wie kann ich die Nachrichten archivieren ?


funktionierts ?

----------


## adam 60

> funktionierts ?


geht doch !!!!

----------


## adam 60

test 1  21.9.-13.20 uhr

----------

